# Old Craftsman lathe..



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

I stopped to help an old man at the end of his long driveway emptying his pickup full of junk he was throwing out.......... old tires, rusted barrels, a couple lawn mowers, etc. Underneath all that was an old Craftsman lathe bolted to a kitchen countertop. I helped him pull it out of his truck, and he helped me put it in mine.
It had obviously been sitting for many years, and was covered in yellow paint overspray - a horrible mess, but for free........ As it turned out, the paint had kept the bare metal parts from rusting. A little elbow grease, re-wire the motor, lube everything up, and I'm now ready to turn!

Now if I can remember how - it's been 30 years or so........... I'll have questions to post as I turn out one scrap piece after the other........


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, However we hava a saying on this forum. No pictures and it didn't happen. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I just bought a old craftsman lathe. What model is it. Mine is from the 1950-1960.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

cant go wrong with a deal like that ! 

Now if it was a boat, it'd be a diffrent story. :laughing:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Where do they hide the model numbers on Craftsman lathes from the early 60's? I've got one which is one of these http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsmanwood/img19.gif, but I haven't found any model numbers on it.


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Nice, However we hava a saying on this forum. No pictures and it didn't happen. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well after how many months?........ I finally got some free time to get back on the forum, and play a bit with my freebie lathe..........http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/imag...www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

I found a few problems while I was turning out scrap and kindling. The headstock wasn't fastened tight to the bench, the foot was loose, and the centers weren't aligned, and the bed tube set screw wasn't even there! No wonder things were falling off shelves around me while I was trying "re-learn" how to turn!

I fixed all I could - so far. Bolted down the headstock, found a bolt that fit to hold the bed tube, tightened up the foot. Then I found that the bed tube was rusted fast to the headstock! The tailstock center was off by 1/4 inch. A little penetrating oil, some heat from my mapp gas, a big pipe wrench and hammer took care of that!

I still have a lot of vibration at higher speeds - I cant use the highest speed or my wife calls down to my shop that there's an earthquake (take cover!). I'm thinking it might be worn bearings or a slightly bent spindle, or maybe this whole damn machine was ready to be replaced when the old man was throwing it out when I salvaged it from him!

Anyway, I'm going to keep trying as time permits. Meanwhile, I'll spend hours making kindling for the fireplace! :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ive got one exactly like yours (without the yellow paint)
mine has alot of vibration too but i thought it was just cause it was light maybe?


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like your hobby is in danger of switching from woodworking to metalworking.


----------

